# Omega Seamaster Problems



## swiss auto fan (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello, I would be interested to hear if anyone has had any running problems with there Omega Seamaster watch.

I bought my Seamaster chronometer around two and half years back and at the begining of this year the watch would not continue to run once set. After two mins it would just stop.

It went back to the shop and it was soon established that due to the fact that it was an auto and I had not kept it running by means of a winder, the movement had glued itself up. As it was still under warranty it was sent back to Omega who very kindly serviced it for no charge.

So with that in mind, I got my Dad to build a watch winder so as to put my freshly serviced Omega on, in order to keep the movement working between periods of not being used on the wrist. We took in to account winding times througout a twenty four hour period, rest time so as to allow the main spring to release and even the issues of protecting my watches from the effects of the magnet in the motor.

My freshly serviced Omega joined my five other autos on the winder and indeed ran without issue for a further three months. However one morning I put the watch on only to notice that some two hours later that it had stopped working. If you took it off and adjusted the time then set it running again it would again stop after two minutes of running.

Anyway to cut to the chase my lovely Omega has gone back to the shop and they have been kind enough to offer me a full refund on the original purchase price. Its put me off buying another Omega which I dare say is somewhat daft, but what a let down for such a high spec brand. Not only that but I had to wait three months for the watch to be returned first time around.

Can anyone else share any simular tales with there Omega C/meter.

Cheers Si.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

'the movement had glued itself up'.....Never heard that one before... you really don't need a any sort of watch winder unless your a watchmaker and need to check automatic watches as part of testing.....or if you cant be bothered to manually wind your watch and set to time before you put it on.

I have about 10 or 20 automatic watches some of which I don't wear for weeks, I just manualy wind them and set them to time before I wear them.

As long as your reasonably active it should then keep its power for as long as you wear it

Dont be put off I think you got some bad advice and poor service...


----------



## swiss auto fan (Aug 9, 2008)

You have a point, none of my other auto's have caused any worry or concerns before. I tend to think that my Omega could have been a 'Friday afternoon number' .Just bad luck on my part. Shame because I think the overall style of the watch was lovely. It was a gift from my wife and I think she found it very frustrating that such an exspensive outlay should then go wrong twice whilst being relatively unused.

As to the watch winder I take your point however I must admit its nice to see them all running together. Plus my Dad made a lovely job in making it, so its nice to think of it from that point of view.

I hope to be able to put some pictures and info about the construction, however having not been on the forum for sometime and thinking back to how much of a mess up I made the last time, that may be sometime off yet. Any tips would be very appreciated.

Cheers Si


----------



## omegamania78 (Aug 13, 2010)

swiss auto fan said:


> You have a point, none of my other auto's have caused any worry or concerns before. I tend to think that my Omega could have been a 'Friday afternoon number' .Just bad luck on my part. Shame because I think the overall style of the watch was lovely. It was a gift from my wife and I think she found it very frustrating that such an exspensive outlay should then go wrong twice whilst being relatively unused.
> 
> As to the watch winder I take your point however I must admit its nice to see them all running together. Plus my Dad made a lovely job in making it, so its nice to think of it from that point of view.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

think thats whats known in the trade as aloadofoldbollocks 

i dont have any of my autos on a winder at all, and never had a problem.....

if the ad is offering you your money back then you sound like you have got a good deal.....take it and spend it on eother a fortis or an oris....both represent better value for money, both are well made and solid, and offer virtually the same mechanisms as the omega's.....in fact, theres a few oris's that offer a 7750 inside it which is just an awesome movt


----------



## swiss auto fan (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks again for replying. I cant fault the outlet that sold me the watch, indeed they have offered me a credit note for the full ammount towards another watch. My Omega was in lovely condition and as I say the shop have been excellent for there customer service.

I have now bought a Breitling Steel Fish instead and I must say that I like the watch very much. However its much more in your face than the old Omega was.

With regards to the Fortis and Oris approach, I do indeed have a lovely B42 which has been a lovely watch however it seems to be keen on advancing by a couple of mins every month. Small price to pay for the smile that she brings to my face every time I wheel her out. As to an Oris, hopefully one day.

Cheers Si.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

swiss auto fan said:


> Thanks again for replying. I cant fault the outlet that sold me the watch, indeed they have offered me a credit note for the full ammount towards another watch. My Omega was in lovely condition and as I say the shop have been excellent for there customer service.
> 
> I have now bought a Breitling Steel Fish instead and I must say that I like the watch very much. However its much more in your face than the old Omega was.
> 
> ...


2,628,000 seconds in a month....two mins = 120 seconds.... :notworthy:


----------



## swiss auto fan (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for that ! . My error infact, that two mins per 'Week'. But nevertheless, i can live with that.


----------



## John Bahn (Dec 22, 2020)

just an fyi to this group but be sure NOT to wear it if you're getting an X-ray. I found out the hard way that my watch had been magnetized after getting a few xrays at the hospital and orthopedist. I can cause the movement to slow and if not wound enough, stop and continue to stop even after winding.


----------

